# New to the game and need advice



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

With a long desire to live a low life, I always had beaters with country bumpkin customs. Now I got something that I always wanted, a great classic with two pumps. It is everything I ever wanted. But there is a lot I want to do to the car. It will take me a little at time and a long time to get there, but I am starting with a good car. 

I would like a good competing show car yet something I can drive without driving in fear. Currently the paint is good but has its flaws, engine is original and leaks but runs good, tranny is same as engine, interior is in great shape and nearly orginal, chrome is ok but far from perfect, and there is No rust... straight and solid, but could use some body adjustments like the hood lined up. The uppers were cut for the cylinders in the front, functional but not pretty. Needs lower ball joints, but still drives good.

Where do I start and go to do a little at a time and to keep from tearing it all apart and doing a total overhaul?


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is a pic of the starter.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

id get that top painted white and pinstripe the car. maybe some engraving. shit skys the limit.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

All it takes is money, and lots of it.


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

Sweet 71  

If it were me I would start by rebuilding the front and rear suspension...you don't want anything to let loose on you. Bushings ball joints heck even body mounts. Your goal being a nice stiff car were all the adjustment/movement is in the hydraulics. 

If you lock your LoLo all the way up and things are saggy it will eventually effect your body not to mention the stance of the vehicle. From there I'd get those not so pretty suspension components changed out with nice clean parts maybe even chrome ? Then I would enjoy it before tearing it apart...the top change out is a good option as well. Maybe some patterens ? It's all about personal preference 


nice start though


Welcome to the game


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

You obviously need to have you A-arms extended, but you seriously need to think about your definition of "Show Car". If you are going to be driving it everywhere to compete, that will make your life a living hell with paints chips, chrome chips and pitting (especially if it rains), fuctioning of certain things or just using them for show. I bought a completed car once bc I was just wanted something nice to drive around that wouldn't take 5 years to complete and I spent a LOT of time cleaning all the chrome from top to bottom. Just be sure to set goals and a timeline with a reasonable budget for what you want to accomplish. Even chrome prices are different due to the quality of the materials and the agency's process and reputation. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Overall the suspension and change out any worn and questionable parts. Take care of the oil leaks, change out ALL fluids , filters, and maintenance items. adjust carb and set timing, check brake and tire conditions, and fuel/brake lines for any issues. You'll enjoy it more if your able to ride it around and not be constantly fixing wear n rear items. Oh and clean the hell out of any parts/bolts you remove or can get too. Make a list of what you want to do with the car and start collecting parts.


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

all very good advice, first and formost get it 100% mechanically sound, then do ur up grades, suspension parts should be fairly cheap as alot of the gm ball joints and bushings inter change, engine and tranny parts are also really cheap and available, do all the mechanics first, thats my 2 pennies, by the way nice lookin rider, my all time favorite cars 70-72 monte carlos...


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments and advise. I will follow all the advise. Since the body and paint is good, I am going to pull the motor and tranny and repace the gaskets. I also get the front suspension up to par and may paint or chrome as I do. I'll y'all up to date with the car and the improvements.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Overall the suspension and change out any worn and questionable parts. Take care of the oil leaks, change out ALL fluids , filters, and maintenance items. adjust carb and set timing, check brake and tire conditions, and fuel/brake lines for any issues. You'll enjoy it more if your able to ride it around and not be constantly fixing wear n rear items. Oh and clean the hell out of any parts/bolts you remove or can get too. Make a list of what you want to do with the car and start collecting parts.


x2
Nice Monte!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice whip! Good luck. The OG's on here gave real good advice.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Throw some black spokes on it with a chrome knock off


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

ss63panic said:


> Throw some black spokes on it with a chrome knock off


Reminds me of an Impala a had for a little bit.


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

Like everyone says, suspention and any engine work needed should be first reason is that the last thing you want is have a great paint job then break a ball joint and screw up the body, as for the engine well asmuch as a low low looks on a flatbed you don't want to make it a habit of calling on one cuz your car wont run. good luck love them Montes:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

71_MonteCarlo said:


> With a long desire to live a low life, I always had beaters with country bumpkin customs. Now I got something that I always wanted, a great classic with two pumps. It is everything I ever wanted. But there is a lot I want to do to the car. It will take me a little at time and a long time to get there, but I am starting with a good car.
> 
> I would like a good competing show car yet something I can drive without driving in fear. Currently the paint is good but has its flaws, engine is original and leaks but runs good, tranny is same as engine, interior is in great shape and nearly orginal, chrome is ok but far from perfect, and there is No rust... straight and solid, but could use some body adjustments like the hood lined up. The uppers were cut for the cylinders in the front, functional but not pretty. Needs lower ball joints, but still drives good.
> 
> Where do I start and go to do a little at a time and to keep from tearing it all apart and doing a total overhaul?



OR....you could just buy MY '71 Monte for $18,000 and save yourself a lot of time, trouble, and $$$$$$$$$..................contact : [email protected]

It was featured on "Livin the Low Life" TV....It won Best of Show Lowrider at the State Fair of Texas Show 2011...3rd place at Torres Empire 2011....

Drives like a new car..Power steering is better than any of my other rides, even new ones...Just spent $999 on getting the gauges fixed...Everything else is DONE !

Moss green/ tan top, Gold leaf everywhere, chromed out engine bay with mirrors, leather & suade int. , 13" gold & chrome wire wheels, custom grille, custom steering wheel, etc...........

Used to show with the Boulevard Aces Lowrider C.C. ......I'll try to post a pic, but I'm not very good at it.....Anybody know the car, please post a pic...Thanks...and, good luck.......


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

View attachment 549011


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

View attachment 549012


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Love those Montes, they are real luxury sport cars.
This said, after gettin it 100% mechanically sound, if it was mine i'd keep the vynil roof, those are nice and a real 70s style cue. Im no fan of yellow, but could work. Id shave all emblems and handles and throw some og rims, either Tru spokes or something like Cragars etc.
Og interiors are bad ass on those so no need to fix whats already good. Just add a chain 'wheel, a real 70s 8" one, or a vynil donut.
No need to extend the a arms. Pointless on street cars, althou most guys will advise it. Lowriders are meant to cruise LOW n slow, if it hops niceley is a bonus, but layin is priority 
How's the hydros? Nicely done? Pics if the set up?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That's cleannnnn homie


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

71_MonteCarlo said:


> With a long desire to live a low life, I always had beaters with country bumpkin customs. Now I got something that I always wanted, a great classic with two pumps. It is everything I ever wanted. But there is a lot I want to do to the car. It will take me a little at time and a long time to get there, but I am starting with a good car.
> 
> I would like a good competing show car yet something I can drive without driving in fear. Currently the paint is good but has its flaws, engine is original and leaks but runs good, tranny is same as engine, interior is in great shape and nearly orginal, chrome is ok but far from perfect, and there is No rust... straight and solid, but could use some body adjustments like the hood lined up. The uppers were cut for the cylinders in the front, functional but not pretty. Needs lower ball joints, but still drives good.
> 
> Where do I start and go to do a little at a time and to keep from tearing it all apart and doing a total overhaul?



Best advice i can give a fellow new "LOWRIDER" is...... at the heart of every lowrider it begins with the frame you can swap over bodies pretty ez good luck homie have fun and research for yourself & ask lots of Q's


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

OG_HOODLUM said:


> Best advice i can give a fellow new "LOWRIDER" is...... at the heart of every lowrider it begins with the frame you can swap over bodies pretty ez good luck homie have fun and research for yourself & ask lots of Q's


simon!! 

X2 ON THE FRAME SWAP!!

I recommend the 06 frame swap for full potential. those who know, know


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

71_MonteCarlo said:


> With a long desire to live a low life, I always had beaters with country bumpkin customs. Now I got something that I always wanted, a great classic with two pumps. It is everything I ever wanted. But there is a lot I want to do to the car. It will take me a little at time and a long time to get there, but I am starting with a good car.
> 
> I would like a good competing show car yet something I can drive without driving in fear. Currently the paint is good but has its flaws, engine is original and leaks but runs good, tranny is same as engine, interior is in great shape and nearly orginal, chrome is ok but far from perfect, and there is No rust... straight and solid, but could use some body adjustments like the hood lined up. The uppers were cut for the cylinders in the front, functional but not pretty. Needs lower ball joints, but still drives good.
> 
> Where do I start and go to do a little at a time and to keep from tearing it all apart and doing a total overhaul?


you just said u tired of the just add water custumes so take u time wit it


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Well been doing a few things with the Monte. Fixed all the leaks, replaced the ball joints, new chrome alternator, re-wired everything in the engine and added wire loom, painted some relays and detailed everything. I paneled out the trunk with an engraved plexiglass. Added some cheap 8" kickers to help with sounds. I also got it painted and pinstriped and covered in gold flake. Here are some pics.


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

you know your a ****** for bagging that shit right?


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Dude I did not put bags on my whip! I got 2 pumps and 6 batteries with a street charger. This baby gets right up and stays juiced. You must of thought my pumps was a tank or something.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Did you think my pumps were the compressors or something?


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

lmao I didn't see any battery's so I thought bags right away. Your a cool guy


----------



## peterfreeman (Jan 8, 2014)

Pop Top Regal said:


> All it takes is money, and lots of it.


there are many ways to get money, just think better


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

peterfreeman said:


> there are many ways to get money, just think better


Yeah I'm getting mine. Just saving a little at a time. Only honest money for me now. Done the other way. It doesnt pay as much as it cost.


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

hey homie clean whip


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

chaddubbs86 said:


> hey homie clean whip


:thumbsup:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

That's a clean air bag setup brah :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Redoing the trunk of my precious. Here are some current pics. Putting all new sounds. New rear dash going to be painted and pinstriped. Going down to 4 batts tucked deep in the sides of the truck and put the pumps in front and center. Painting and striping the accumulators too.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

On your battery rack make sure you weld it to frame or it will twist the body of car my rack gloats just above the trunk floor.ride is looking good lots of the older rides were started just like yours.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

umlolo said:


> On your battery rack make sure you weld it to frame or it will twist the body of car my rack gloats just above the trunk floor.ride is looking good lots of the older rides were started just like yours.


My old rack had 4 grade 8 bolts to the frame. I planned on running through the same holes and bolts as before.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Love those Montes, they are real luxury sport cars.
> This said, after gettin it 100% mechanically sound, if it was mine i'd keep the vynil roof, those are nice and a real 70s style cue. Im no fan of yellow, but could work. Id shave all emblems and handles and throw some og rims, either Tru spokes or something like Cragars etc.
> Og interiors are bad ass on those so no need to fix whats already good. Just add a chain 'wheel, a real 70s 8" one, or a vynil donut.
> No need to extend the a arms. Pointless on street cars, althou most guys will advise it. Lowriders are meant to cruise LOW n slow, if it hops niceley is a bonus, but layin is priority
> How's the hydros? Nicely done? Pics if the set up?


I got an 8" chain and good interior and no plans to remove the top. I too was not a fan of yellow but it grows on you. I have replumbed the hydros twice and plan on doing some hard lines this time. I still plan on extending 1" uppers to get rid of the / \ look at lockup. I'll add more pics when I get to a better connection.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Pics


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Here are pics. The pump on bench is the way they were originally setup. The pic with the accumulators pointing back is the way I did it the second time. I did the plexiglass piece. The switches were already engraved like that.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

71_MonteCarlo said:


> I got an 8" chain and good interior and no plans to remove the top. I too was not a fan of yellow but it grows on you. I have replumbed the hydros twice and plan on doing some hard lines this time. I still plan on extending 1" uppers to get rid of the / \ look at lockup. I'll add more pics when I get to a better connection.


:barf: don't put that tacky chain steering wheel on there keep it clean


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

warning said:


> :barf: don't put that tacky chain steering wheel on there keep it clean


Lol! To eachs own man. I like the chain. Its easy to drive with and no one around here has one. Just another thing that makes my car different.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

warning said:


> :barf: don't put that tacky chain steering wheel on there keep it clean


x2, no chain steering wheel, they are for rez rockets


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

71_MonteCarlo said:


> Lol! To eachs own man. I like the chain. Its easy to drive with and no one around here has one. Just another thing that makes my car different.


do u know justin ballard?

he did alot of "different" things aswell


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> do u know justin ballard?
> 
> he did alot of "different" things aswell


aye carnal can't tell these putos from the midwest nothing ese, they are still stuck in 1981-1990.

four-doors, tilt bed trucks, nissans on deep dish five stars, alpine tape decks, fender trim are still in ese


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> do u know justin ballard?
> 
> he did alot of "different" things aswell


Yeah I met him a couple times


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye carnal can't tell these putos from the midwest nothing ese, they are still stuck in 1981-1990.
> 
> four-doors, tilt bed trucks, nissans on deep dish five stars, alpine tape decks, fender trim are still in ese


Hahaha. 4doors yes. But I have not seen a mini for a grip. Truth is not many lows round my way.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

71_MonteCarlo said:


> Yeah I met him a couple times


bwahahahahahahahahahahaha :burn:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

71_MonteCarlo said:


> Yeah I met him a couple times


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

warning said:


> :barf: don't put that tacky chain steering wheel on there keep it clean


Lmfao. I agree with warning 1000% . Nardi or OG. I really like your ride and everything u have done to it. I only run 4 switches myself cuz I can do everything with front, back and corners and it looks neater but each it's own. A wise man once told me your never done with a car until u sell it. Enhance it little by little and do only what u can afford. U rather bring out a car in 5 yrs and everything is done right and you are satisfied than bring a car out in one year and it looks rushed. People forget the important things when building a car like weatherstrip, bushings, and the small things. Real builders look at those details and car show judges do too. Do it right the 1st time because u will spend 2-3 times as much trying to get it right . My 1st lowrider had 2 paint jobs, 2 interior jobs abs 2 sets of wheels and it wasn't on purpose. It was from trying to be cheap and going with the cheaper price. Good luck homie and you doing a damn good job with your 1st build.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is what I been up to with the MC.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

71_MonteCarlo said:


> With a long desire to live a low life, I always had beaters with country bumpkin customs. Now I got something that I always wanted, a great classic with two pumps. It is everything I ever wanted. But there is a lot I want to do to the car. It will take me a little at time and a long time to get there, but I am starting with a good car.
> 
> I would like a good competing show car yet something I can drive without driving in fear. Currently the paint is good but has its flaws, engine is original and leaks but runs good, tranny is same as engine, interior is in great shape and nearly orginal, chrome is ok but far from perfect, and there is No rust... straight and solid, but could use some body adjustments like the hood lined up. The uppers were cut for the cylinders in the front, functional but not pretty. Needs lower ball joints, but still drives good.
> 
> Where do I start and go to do a little at a time and to keep from tearing it all apart and doing a total overhaul?


First, no one has a "show car" as a daily driver. You cannot continuously drive a car you plan on fixing up. You must plan, research, and thoroughly think out what you want to do with the car. Don't take the car apart unless you have the money to put it back together.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking good bro didn't know ya had this thread going !


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

regal.1980 said:


> A wise man once told me your never done with a car until u sell it. Enhance it little by little and do only what u can afford. U rather bring out a car in 5 yrs and everything is done right and you are satisfied than bring a car out in one year and it looks rushed.


QFT


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

This years winter projects took a little longer than expected and cost more than I wanted to spend but the results look good.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is trunk completed.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Took home 2nd in mild lowrider at Dub show in Chicago this weekend 1st went to my SS brother Reese with a super clean '63. I'm happy with it.


----------



## lukedogg98 (Mar 12, 2009)

71_MonteCarlo said:


> Here is trunk completed.



Looks really good bud. Nice progress. Keep it up.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahahahahah man don't mind these guys " talking shit" haha they just having a Kool time on your thread.. Man I think this is like the only thread where some one responded 
" let the haters hate" or " your just a hater cauz you don't like my chain steering wheel" hahaha

Keep up the good work. I give you MAD PROPS for doing your trunk. Shyt looks good bro. Nobody does their trunks no more.. 

Good shyt


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Only thread where some one DID NOT respond "let the haters hate" etc.. 

Had to correct that. 

Keep doing ur car up G.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

The latest ....













































Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh yeah and more to come .... 


Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

I redone the front suspension with all new Moog parts. Extended upper A arms by 1" fully wrapped lower a arms and painted a bunch of parts. It really shows up driving down the road and the lock up is sexy and it drives great.

































Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

1jzvip said:


> Looks great. Keep up the good work.


Thanks man. I'm about to start on the rear end now


Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

I had the tranny go out on me just as I got to the show last weekend at the Independent show in Chicago. So my plans to redo the rear came a little early. I'm putting in chrome cylinders, chrome diff cover, painting the axle crossmember and drive shaft. Getting chrome adjustable uppers and new lower trailing arms


. .

































Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Do work bro


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

One of the best car builders in the world is astlan exile he's here on LIL, contact him


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Marty McFly said:


> One of the best car builders in the world is astlan exile he's here on LIL, contact him


???


Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's the latest work. I gotta paint in the shed but it works. 


Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

Are you switching over to a coil over set up? looks like you welded on some cups. Might want to reinforce the rear end and the lower control arms while its all out.Will be a lot easier now than later. Looks great keep up the good work. If your doing the other stuff to the rear end add some rear disks brakes. I have right stuff rear disk on mine. its any easy swap. need to run 14s on it or shave the calipers a bit. Depends on your rims. Lovin the build so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

1jzvip said:


> Are you switching over to a coil over set up? looks like you welded on some cups. Might want to reinforce the rear end and the lower control arms while its all out.Will be a lot easier now than later. Looks great keep up the good work. If your doing the other stuff to the rear end add some rear disks brakes. I have right stuff rear disk on mine. its any easy swap. need to run 14s on it or shave the calipers a bit. Depends on your rims. Lovin the build so far.:thumbsup:


Thanks man. I am switching to coil overs. I was thinking of adding some square tube to the rear end but I want to put chrome shocks and chrome sway bar and don't want the sway to hit any reinforcements. I got a set it QA1 boxed lowers and painted them. 

I would like to do disc brakes. Thanks for the info. I'm going to check that out. 


Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Georja Jaymes with my Monte at the Independent show July 5, 3015


Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

You can reinforce the rear end through the inside of the axle if your worried about clearance. google cooks machine works. lowrider mag did an interview with them about it.
Keeps a factory look and the can shorten it and add rear disks.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Got the rear end done. I am still waiting the the adjustable uppers really need to add some chrome shocks but she's road ready. Took her out yesterday. Also cleaned up the motor with some chrome valve covers
























Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Keep up the good work..........Good luck...



Bobby G.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking good! Love that front end tuck!


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Couple shots from today's show





























Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Added some LEDs to the truck for late night cruises. 


Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is some of the in progress pics of the trunk. Going to paint the stainless steel yellow with pinstripes and gold flake to match. .












. 


Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good.. 
Do you know if your TCS is still hooked up on your carb? If it is can you take a pic of the factory setup?
Never seen one that was still complete. Its the two red boxes together on the firewall and should have a solenoid down on the intake someplace.
If not you could delete a lot of the extra stuff on the firewall by removing those relays and wires.
Transmission Controlled Spark is what I'm talking about. Early crap emission stuff that doesn't really work.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo (Sep 18, 2012)

1jzvip said:


> Looking good..
> Do you know if your TCS is still hooked up on your carb? If it is can you take a pic of the factory setup?
> Never seen one that was still complete. Its the two red boxes together on the firewall and should have a solenoid down on the intake someplace.
> If not you could delete a lot of the extra stuff on the firewall by removing those relays and wires.
> Transmission Controlled Spark is what I'm talking about. Early crap emission stuff that doesn't really work.


I don't think it is still hooked up. I do know that the wire that goes down to the trans is still hooked up. I was thinking of pulling a lot of that off but was worried I would have a bunch of holes that stood out after. You got me thinking though. Thanks for the feedback! 


Sent from my freakin phone [\color]


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

Anytime.


----------

